# floating laminate over old adhesive



## jbitt (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello,

i need some advice on my flooring dilemma. i'm installing floating laminate floors in my house. i laid only a small section a couple weeks ago so i could get my kitchen cabinets in. today, i noticed a crunchy or sticky sound when i walked on them. 

helpful history: i ripped up the old parquet flooring which was glued to the original wood floor with the hopes of refinishing. that turned out not to be an option. so now i'm stuck with floors with adhesive all over them.

the lady at home depot said since the laminate flooring has the underlayment attached, i wouldn't need to remove the adhesive. i supposed i just took her word for it instead of researching because it was easier to do that than to attempt to remove all of the adhesive on 500 sq ft of floor.

i'm assuming the adhesive left on the original floor with the laminate on top is causing the problem. 

what is the best remedy for this? should i sand off the adhesive, use 1/4" plywood or 1/8" hardboard" over adhesive, use self leveling concrete...?? 

i really dont' want to raise the floor by 1/4" or have to remove the adhesive. there are no high spots in the floor because of the adhesive. it is all pretty uniform - just the trowel marks. 


house is old and nothing is actually level (if that matters). i'm sure i left important things out, so feel free to ask me for more info. thanks!!

jamie


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

I would say if the underlayment was NOT attached dont worry about it but since it is thats a problem. By eye you cant see high/low spots but what will happen is the lower spots will come in contact with the glue when you stop on it and "pop" up after you step off thats spot causing noise. You will not be able to sand off he glue. If you try it will just heat it up and smear it around. You will need to a) put down 1/4" plywood or b) research what type of chemical you can use to activate the glue and scrape it off.


----------



## tacomahardwood. (Jul 3, 2009)

lay construction paper over the glue then lay the floor. or exchange the floor for one that uses separate pad , Salesman are not expienced installers. that glue stays pretty sticky it's similar to rubber cement 
tacomahardwoodfloors.com


----------



## jbitt (Jan 11, 2010)

i did lay roofing felt on top of the old adhesive/floor before putting down the laminate. not sure if i should or shouldn't have.


----------

